

Show HN: The Threads Collective - Responsive eCommerce marketplace - adamccc
http://thethreadscollective.com/

======
duiker101
It is better to submit your website when you have something to actually SHOW,
that is why it's called Show HN. A landing page is not something to show. If
you want to attract people but not play the Show HN card, I suggest a blogpost
or something because to me a landing page means nothing. Just another
marketplace. Nothing to see.

